

Talent Imitates, Genius Steals: Design Talks with Faris and Rosie Yakob - reder_c
http://www.webydo.com/blog/our-community/influencers/design-talks-with-the-bonnie-and-clyde-of-the-creative-world-faris-and-rosie-yakob-video/

======
reder_c
Faris claims “Originality is a nonsensical concept invented by romantic poets
in the 18th century” and that every idea is simply a new combination of
preexisting ideas...interested to know what others think about this.

